# Gas engine skid steers?



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Does any manufacture make skid steers with gas engines anymore. I am talking larger size loaders.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

No......Why?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Sometimes I get tired of doing a hail mary in the cold hoping the macine will start. I have no where to plug in. Mind you it only did not start once last year. In general I have better luck with gas engines. And 80% of the time my loader will be used for winter work.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;938424 said:


> No.....


For a reason too.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

The mayor;938482 said:


> Sometimes I get tired of doing a hail mary in the cold hoping the macine will start. I have no where to plug in. Mind you it only did not start once last year. In general I have better luck with gas engines. And 80% of the time my loader will be used for winter work.


What machine do you have? Does it have glow plugs? If so then something is wrong with them. Also if it doesn't have glow plugs then a shot of either will do the trick. How often do you put a trickle charger on the battery that may help it also. Gas engines don't produce the power that a diesel can in the same block size with any type of good efficiency on fuel and they don't last 1000's of hours like diesel engines do. If you ran one with a gas engine you wouldn't like it I promise, they have no torque to keep the pumps going strong. I would check your machine out and it should start at almost any temp. even below 0 to a certain point.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

It has a fresh battery as of last week, so hopefully all will be better now. No glow plugs but does have the manifold heater. Just was thinking of this because i woke up to -4. Not that it was snowing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My old JD170 was originally equipped with a Wisconsin - I believe - V4. Pretty lousy setup from what I hear. There are at least two of them around still setup like that though. Thankfully, the previous owner swapped in a 39 HP Isuzu I4 from a JD24a. Same tractor, Ag vs Ind. Starts fair, runs OK I do plug it in though when below 40 or so. Not a ton of power, smokes alot. Maybe this summer I'll have time to freshen it up with some rings and bearings. hahahahah

Depending on your situation, you might consider a cheap suitcase type generator, and plug it in for a half hour. Also a solar battery maintainer will keep the battery nice and fresh.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

to get this thread back on track, i know a wrecker where i live that put a 350 chev (at least this is what i was told) into a machine, (a bobcat 773 i believe) and it works great!!! now, before i get bombarded with questions, i haven't a clue how it was done, or why, but i am going to assume they had the machine come in with a ruined engine, and they decided to do this to use it around the yard, i have been by this wrecker, and the 773 is definetly got a gas engine in it, but that is the extent of my knowledge. i have wondered why they don't make more equipment with gas engines though, i know of 2 loaders owned by different farmers that i have worked for that had gas engines in them, and they seemed to work fine, great power (the one with the 4.9 ford engine is great). I would think that a gas engine might be a interesting option to offer on skidsteers, the old 753 (or maybe it was a 743) used to have a 2.3l engine in it, (ford i think, probably the same one as in the topaz/tempo) and i have heard they are great machines if you can find one.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless something is wrong your machine should start. A month or so back when i want out to plow it was -35 with the windchill. I cycled the glow plugs twice and my s300 started pretty good.
I would check out your glowplugs/heat grid.
Robert


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just get a little portable generator and plug it in for a half hour. Tt will fire right up.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Italiano67;938927 said:


> Just get a little portable generator and plug it in for a half hour. Tt will fire right up.


Did you buy a 1980 yamaha exciter from me years ago.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

No I did not.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have an old Swinger Loader that is a little cold blooded......I just added a second battery to double the CCA and it has been much better. I do keep a battery tender on it so they are completely charged all the time. I have a block heater as well but I have not needed that since the second battery was added....


----------

